
Why Gold Fails as a Hedge Against Inflation (and When It Works) - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/why-gold-fails-as-a-hedge-against-inflation-and-when-it-works/
======
SagelyGuru
"All paper currencies eventually find the level of their value, which is
zero." Voltaire

